
Single Instruction x86 C Compiler - peter_d_sherman
https://github.com/xoreaxeaxeax/movfuscator
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372242](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12372242)

------
lima
[https://github.com/kirschju/demovfuscator](https://github.com/kirschju/demovfuscator)
:)

------
marssaxman
This is an excellent hack.

